# Favourite snack....what form does it take?



## oakapple (Apr 10, 2015)

When you just have to have a little snack,what kind of thing do you fancy?A slice of well buttered toast, a few crackers with some cheese, a packet of crisps, a bowl of cereal,an apple, slice of cake etc.Are you a sweet or a savoury kind of person?I try not to snack at all, but now and then need a slice of cheese on toast, do you call that grilled cheese in the U.S?I usually find I am thinking of a snack late at night.Perhaps I should go to bed earlier!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2015)

Not snacking much these days, trying to lose a few pounds, but popcorn or Carmel popcorn are high on my list. Cashews and pretzels too.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2015)

Two scoops of dark chocolate ice cream with a generous tablespoon of dark chocolate syrup on top....about an hour after supper.  If we're staying overnight at the casino, a slice of chocolate cream pie, with a couple of chocolate chip cookies on the side, for desert.  I guess you could say that I'm a Chocoholic.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 10, 2015)

these days its crackers and cheese, or if I want sweet, crackers with jam and cheese. quite good and lowish cal.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2015)

savory:
handful of Doritos or
big soft pretzel or
bratwurst/frankfurter w/mustard or
Slice of.leftover pizza

Sweet
Small bowl of ice cream


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

Whatever I can find.  Usually cauliflower in garlic dip, toast with cinnamon, sugar mix on butter, Banana, avocado or an orange.
I just remembered that during summer we take a watermelon and cut it into bite size pieces which we put in the fridge, you get up wanting a cool treat, grab a fork and have a couple pieces,  back to bed feeling great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)

Key Lime Pie is a nice treat for me.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 10, 2015)

Rye toast with peanut butter or avocado, any kind of fruit except mangoes, or anything chocolate


----------



## oakapple (Apr 11, 2015)

Have never had (or seen) a pretzel, what exactly is it, a kind of cracker?


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2015)

Whatever is in front of me is my new favorite snack.  I'm not hard to please.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Have never had (or seen) a pretzel, what exactly is it, a kind of cracker?



Here you go, oakapple. Lots of salt and good with beer or Pepsi.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey Pappy can you or someone show oakapple the big soft pretzel? I'm having trouble with photos. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2015)

Yogurt (plain Balkan) with either some frozen berries or some S/F syrup...

That seems to satisfy me to no end..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Hey Pappy can you or someone show oakapple the big soft pretzel? I'm having trouble with photos. Thanks.



Those are the kind I used to really like, from street vendors, haven't had pretzels in years.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Accch I really don't like pretzels.. surprised you haven't ever seen them Oakapple.. 


I think overall my favourite snack (other than dark chocolate ) would be Tomato and Herb Ryvita Thins  dipped spread with Taramasalata, yuuummmyyyy....


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2015)

Mmmmmm.....pretzels dipped in a honey-spicy mustard mix.   My mouth is watering.  Note to self: put pretzels on the shopping list.  

In olden days pretzels were made to be a Lenten treat, since they were made without animal fats, butter or leavening.  Lent back then was a pretty grim affair, so any treats you could come up with would have been welcome.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks SB!  Mmmm big soft pretzels...love 'em.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks folks for the pics of pretzels, I must say they look yummy.
HollyDolly, you live in London where there are all kinds of different foods, but out here in the sticks, pretzels are not something you see!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

I want a pretzel right now (I love salty things) even though they are considered bad for us.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 14, 2015)

*Well after reading all this, I want a snack.  I keep a jar of peanut butter on my kitchen counter for just this reason!  A nice heaping teaspoon of it will satisfy for a while.  *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Thanks folks for the pics of pretzels, I must say they look yummy.
> HollyDolly, you live in London where there are all kinds of different foods, but out here in the sticks, pretzels are not something you see!



Oakapple I don't Live in the City I live in a village in  rural  Hertfordshire, 20 minutes drive from North London. Honestly pretzels are available in almost every supermarket..


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 14, 2015)

Have a box of these in the freezer


----------

